# New Dog Walker Setting up Business



## dachshund86 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I am currently setting up my new business, 

I have created my website, got the flyers, business cards, contract form, pet and customer info forms and my terms and conditions drawn up and have been Disclosure Scotland checked.

All thats left to do is find the best suited insurance, can anyone offer any suggestions? I have been looking at Pet Business Insurance but not sure if this is the best.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Many thanks
Kathryn


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cliverton is quite popular for pet businesses. I presume you are in Scotland - good luck with it.

I have just set up myself but still trying to get some advertising round. All the walkers round here seem to be full, so there must be some room for me!


----------



## dachshund86 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah am up here in Scotland!

It's taken about 2 and bit months to get everything 'ready' website going live tomorrow....eek! and I am putting out my flyers also, ordered about 1000 to start me off!

I have given up 6 years of Nursing to pursue this career in dog walking, nervous about it not working out but I guess I will never know if I don't try and this is what I really wan't to do. There are a fair few dog walkers in this area but I am still hoping there is a market for me also!

Will look into that insurance company thanks!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dachshund86 said:


> Yeah am up here in Scotland!
> 
> It's taken about 2 and bit months to get everything 'ready' website going live tomorrow....eek! and I am putting out my flyers also, ordered about 1000 to start me off!
> 
> ...


If you are a qualified nurse, you should plug that on your website and flyers. Even though it is not animal related, people feel more confident with a medical person and it could make a huge difference. You may have already done that, of course, but just in case.

On my pet taxi service I have plugged the fact that I am an advanced driver (driving instructor). I wouldn't let just anyone drive my dogs.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I agree with Newfiesmum on the Cliverton recommendation. We are now in our third year of using them 

The first year is a standard rate, make sure you add any extra services you may offer like cat visits, pet sitting, pet taxi...etc. It will not increase the payments you make, but then you are covered if you take an enquiry for any such service.

If you are brave enough to get through the "tumble-weed stage" and you put in lots of work to network you will start to get some response. Once you have a couple of dogs on your books the rest seem to come quite easily (though im not saying it is easy work!)

If you want any more advice or you want a non-biased pair of eyes looking over your website (once it is live) pm me your details 

Jenni


----------

